# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  TU Delft Robotics Institute, Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - tudelftroboticsinstitute.nl

delftrobotics.com

fizyr.com

youtube.com/tudelft

youtube.com/DelftRobotics

Delft University of Technology on Wikipedia

Co-leader of the Interactive robotics theme - Maja Rudinac 

Divisions:

Delft Biorobotics Lab

Cyber Zoo

Projects:

Robby, service robot

Lea (Leah), service robot

Zebro, six-legged robot

----------


## Airicist

TU Delft robot Leo learns to walk

Published on Nov 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Robot hand for fruits and vegetables

Uploaded on Nov 12, 2011




> Finalist Delft Innovation Award 2011

----------


## Airicist

Walking Wheel

Published on Nov 14, 2012




> A robotic walking wheel constructed to study the effect of the ankle joint on the sideways walking stability. The ankle joints of this walking wheel are based on the passive ankle joints of the bipedal robot Denise [1]. The axis of this ankle joint points forward and downward, which kinematically couples the lean and yaw movement. The kinematic coupling causes a stabilizing effect [2]. This robot was made as part of the final BSc project of Frank Pasteuning and Dani?l Karssen.

----------


## Airicist

Delft Robotics [email protected] qualification video 1

Uploaded on Feb 29, 2012




> Task of retrieving an object

----------


## Airicist

Trailer TU Delft Robotics Institute

Published on Jan 25, 2013




> This movie trailer is presenting the participating robot disciplines affiliated to the TU Delft Robotics Institute. It was shown during the launching event of the Institute on friday January 25th, 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Robby in Nemo Amsterdam at the RoboCupJunior

Published on Jun 4, 2012




> Robby is entertaining children at Nemo in Amsterdam during the RoboCupJunior

----------


## Airicist

Qualification Video 2014 

Published on Feb 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

TU Delft - Aerospace Engineering 

Published on Sep 23, 2014

----------

